# Bodyguard 380



## jreaves (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought my wife a new Bodyguard 380. Is there any way to lighten the trigger pull?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

fire it about 500 times would be the best way


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Just like Ted said,,That what my wife had to do....:smt068


----------

